# Amrit



## tejinder_singh (Mar 29, 2005)

i am interested in getting baptized in sikhs' way but i am not familiar with the restrictions imposed or the duties one has to perform on the baptized khalsa. i know about the 5 K's but nothing else that. kindly tell me what should one does or regrets after being a true sikh


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Mar 30, 2005)

When one takes Amrit they are giving their head to the Guru. They are sacrificing their desires for the teachings of the Guru and have decided to stricly obey by the laws and teachings set down by Sikhism. Once taking Amrit they must refrain from illicit sex, intoxicants and keeping the company of bad people. They must also recite all the specficed prayers daily. Many of those who have taken Amrit put themselves on the schedule to priest duties at the Gurdwara every now and then.


----------



## Singhstah (Mar 30, 2005)

*this is a wikid article by SaadhRayn Kaur*

vwihgurU jI kw Kwlsw!
vwihgurU jI kI &iqh!!

Hmm... so what DOES amrit offer?



Surely we cannot be so naive as to assume that just because amrit gives you guidelines, that amrit does not have something to offer. If we say this, we would be the most ignorant fools on the earth. There is a reality we must embrace - that amrit is a wonderful gift, a wonderful change of lifestyle, and a very drastic and valuable opportunity. 

Let us look at this example, which is very minor compared to being blessed with amrit: 

Somebody offers you the position of Captain on the Detroit Red Wings hockey team. You would be simply astounded. But uh oh, wait a second - what a big responsibility that is! You will have to get training, become professional, be a good role model, be leadership material... you will have to accept accountability, big expectations from people... you will have to follow certain guidelines - you will need to wear a certain uniform and act in a certain way. Pretty limiting? Ask the captain of Detroit Red Wings, Steve Yzerman, if he loves his job. Of course he does! Would he trade it for anything? Definately not. Does it have restrictions? For sure! Do the advantages of the job beat the restrictions? No competition - there are tons of advantages and the disadvantages just seem like reasonable parts of the game. 

What game are we playing here? This is the game of love. What is the first restriction? We must remove our head - be willing to completely surrender our physical, emotional, spiritual and mental self to the cause of the Guru. We must have no doubts when we set on this path - we should not care for what the world says. What team are we on? Akaal Purakh Kee Fauj. Imagine that you are the defence man... this is our team... Who are our captains? Guru Gobind Singh jee and Mata Sahib Kaur jee. Who is our coach? Guru Granth Sahib jee. Who is our goalie? Our own rehit is our goalie. Who are our opponents? Kaam, krodh, lobh, moh, ahankaar, jhoot, nindaa, vair, virod, and their coach is Maayaa. If we want to play we know the rules. We know the risks. But our skates are like ice... and our ice is like the sharp blades of skates.. this path is sharper than a sword's edge and thinner than a hair... this skating arena is the world... there is no overtime in this game... our sangat is on our team.... our rehit maryada are the referees... All the devis, devtas, sur, nar, mun, jan - THEY WANT TO PLAY THE GAME - but they are our fans... they cheer us on... we can win... and the rewards are endless... theh anek roop nau nav nidh this daa anth naa jaaee paaeiaa.... man jeetay jug jeet... jis no bakshay sifat salaahu naanak paatshaahee paathsaahu... the rewards are endless... all the worldly bliss, but more importantly the true love of the guru's feet... and the internal bliss of immortal nectar of the guru's bani... we can obtain this if we win the game... but there is a lot at stake... we must remain dedicated... We should not have duality.... we should not lose faith in our team... and we should never waver from the high standards of our team... or else we will lose in the end.. this is akaal purakh's game. 

vwihgurU jI kw Kwlsw!
vwihgurU jI kI &iqh!!


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Mar 30, 2005)

Singhstah said:
			
		

> We must remove our head - be willing to completely surrender our physical, emotional, spiritual and mental self to the cause of the Guru. We must have no doubts when we set on this path - we should not care for what the world says. .. We should not have duality.... we should not lose faith in our team... and we should never waver from the high standards of our team... or else we will lose in the end.. this is akaal purakh's game.
> 
> vwihgurU jI kw Kwlsw!
> vwihgurU jI kI &iqh!!


 
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

Singhstah JI, thank you for explaining with such a wonderful anology.

Guru Raakha!


----------



## Arvind (Mar 30, 2005)

tejinder veer,

Hope above answers your query. please feel free to express your concerns, to build online sangat for yourself 

Regards.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 30, 2005)

Gurfateh


Amrit dhari must keep 5ks.

and desist from Huqqa(use of tobacoo in general) Hazamat(Shaving of any type) and Halal(meat of animal killed by Islamic way.It is good that generaLY vegitarianism is to be supported espeacilay if some one is doing Naam Abhyas but in great truoble to survive or to sustani oneself otherwise meat is not a taboo).And any type of Hinna or dye is not to be appleed.

As males wear turban and often preferable female also wear them so it is good to not put head uncovered in genral so need for hinna will not be there for hairs but for beard also there is no way that we use dies).

But that is later stage first of all we must have faith in our God Akal who is in all and Our Guru who is Gurbani nothing else then verbal manifestation of Akal.
Akal bless.


----------



## Singhstah (Mar 30, 2005)

Prabjyot Kaur said:
			
		

> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
> Waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> Singhstah JI, thank you for explaining with such a wonderful anology.
> ...



lol, i didnt rite that , im too dumb SaadhRayn Kaur worte it , i  just found it on another forum.


----------



## SiKhi'N'LoVe (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a question, a person who has already taken amrit, can he/she kiss some1 who hasnt?


----------



## kds1980 (Apr 24, 2008)

SiKhi'N'LoVe said:


> I have a question, a person who has already taken amrit, can he/she kiss some1 who hasnt?



 he/she can kiss a person who hasn't taken amrit


----------



## Amarpal (Apr 24, 2008)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

As I understand, taking Amrit is a public expression of the resolve of a person to be an instument of the will of 'The Sat'. All what is said to be restictions are infact the change in brain formatting that should exist in the Amritdhari Sikh.

I feel only those persons should be given Amrit who have undersone this transformation. Guru Gobind Singh Ji, assessed the five Sikhs before administering Amrit to them.

It is imprortant that the person should not be mechanically following the teachings of Siri Guru Granth Sahib, but should have achieved a being which reflects the teachings of Siri Guru Granth Sahib. Administering Amrit should be like certifying the individual's achievement in spiritual world that she/he has graduated.

It is my opinion and wish that Amrit Sanchar should not become a ritual.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## singhbj (Apr 24, 2008)

SiKhi'N'LoVe said:


> I have a question, a person who has already taken amrit, can he/she kiss some1 who hasnt?


 
Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

According to Sikh Rehat Maryada (Code of Conduct) an AMRITDHARI should get physical only with his or her spouse. Both husband & wife should ideally be Amritdhari. 

They should also be of the same spiritual level, for example one partner gets up at Amrit Vela other doesn't, one is vegan or vegetarian other doesn't mind having non-veg, one likes to attend Keertan Smagams or Reinsabhai keertan other wants to check out the latest blockbuster !

This kind of mismatch doesn't work in the long run.

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## Anonymous_Kaur (Apr 24, 2008)

According to Sikh Rehat Maryada (Code of Conduct) an AMRITDHARI should get physical only with his or her spouse. Both husband & wife should ideally be Amritdhari. 

They should also be of the same spiritual level, for example one partner gets up at Amrit Vela other doesn't, one is vegan or vegetarian other doesn't mind having non-veg, one likes to attend Keertan Smagams or Reinsabhai keertan other wants to check out the latest blockbuster !

This kind of mismatch doesn't work in the long run.

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh[/quote]


----------

